# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Logitech StreamCam, Logitech International S.A., Lausanne, Switzerland and Newark, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Logitech International S.A.

Home page - logitech.com/streamcam

----------


## Airicist

Introducing StreamCam

Feb 11, 2020




> Take your content to the next level or share your passion for the first time with Logitech StreamCam. Featuring superior clarity, endless customization options, and support for full HD 9:16 vertical video, it’s the perfect camera for Twitch, YouTube, Instagram stories, or anywhere else you broadcast content. All you need to do is be yourself.

----------

